# Virgin Condom User



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

You guys, this thing is awesome for keeping dust off a freshly waxed car!

PS Blackfire, Klasse, Platinum. It doesn't matter w/ a black car it always attracts dust at night & in the morning I open the garage & the light shows all the dust from the night before.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

What is that made out of? It looks like your tires are going to leave gunk on it. 

--SONET


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*Factory Cover*

The outside is microfibre & the inside is soft light cotton flannel.

My tires will leave stuff on it but I stretch it over & don't drag that point over rest of car.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Looks more like sexy lingerie to me 
Kudos for dedication:thumbup:


----------



## jeffxjet (Dec 25, 2001)

Looks nice, and it's definately needed here in Texas.


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

*Oh wow*

Would a figured you had been doing this all along.

Alot of the houses in our neigborhood are fairly old and ours was built in 1925. So the garage has no drywall... talk about dust.

You can't beat the flanel lining and now you don't have to worry about bumping into the car as much.

A garage and cover are almost mandatory with a black car.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Oh wow*



ChuckD said:


> *Would a figured you had been doing this all along.
> 
> Alot of the houses in our neigborhood are fairly old and ours was built in 1925. So the garage has no drywall... talk about dust.
> *


So put up some drywall. It isn't hard, and especially in a garage you don't have to be perfect. Heck, throw in some insulation before you dry wall, and then A/C and heat the place.


----------



## jeskandarian (Mar 10, 2003)

*Where/how much*

Where and how much?????


----------



## RACSOS222 (Apr 9, 2003)

yeah I want one of those covers also where and how much


----------

